# Rub and bbq sauce recipes



## robin squires (Jul 24, 2018)

I am new to smoking and looking to do some ribs and beer can chickens. Anyone willing to share their favourite BBQ sauce recipes and rub recipes?


----------



## AllAces (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's my go to rub and sauce for ribs:

Dead Chicken Cafe
BBQ Ribs

*Dry Rub*

2 Tablespoons Paprika
2 Tablespoons Dark Brown Sugar
1 Tablespoon Kosher Salt
2 Teaspoons Black Pepper
2 Teaspoons Onion Powder
2 Teaspoons Garlic Powder
Combine all ingredients; coat both sides of ribs; wrap ribs tightly in plastic wrap and in fridge for 24 hours.

*Sauce*

¾ Cup Catsup
3 Tablespoons Apple Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Dark Brown Sugar
1 Tablespoon Honey
2 Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce
1 Tablespoon Yellow Mustard
1 Teaspoon Black Pepper
¼ Teaspoon Wright's Liquid Smoke
1 Teaspoon Alderwood Smoked Sea Salt
¼ Teaspoon Red Pepper
1 Teaspoon Lemon Zest
1 Tablespoon Crystal Lite Lemonade Powder

Combine all Sauce ingredients; Bring to a boil, reduce, simmer for 30 minutes. Use to baste the ribs.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

My basic Pork and Chicken rubs,
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-pork-and-chicken-rubs.278054/

My wife and MiL buy SBR in the multi packs at Costco, so I just use it.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 24, 2018)

These guys gave you some pretty good sounding ones.  Don't forget to check out the rubs sauces & marinade section on here though.  Some really good sounding stuff in there as well.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

That or buy Jeff's Rub and Sauce recipes, it helps support the site, blog and more.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 24, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> That or buy Jeff's Rub and Sauce recipes, it helps support the site, blog and more.


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## 801driver (Jul 26, 2018)

I use Jeff's but have slightly modified it to my taste afer several smokes.  It is a great base starting point.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 26, 2018)

For rib rub i like Butcher BBQ savory pecan rub or Honey Rub. for chicken i like the honey rub i mentioned or the wild cherry rub form Butcher BBQ. I have lots of other rubs (Weber chicken and rib rub for both too), but Butcher BBQ or even the Weber is my go to for those meats.












IMG_20170610_065813.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jun 11, 2017


















seasoning.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 9, 2016






For sauce i use a few varieties of SBR (sweet baby ray), such as hickory brown sugar. but my go to sauce is my homemade Candy apple red i have shared on here several times...

1/4 stick margerine or butter
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup AC vinegar
3/4 cup turbinado sugar (sugar in the raw)
1 Tbsp salt 
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp garlic
3 Tbsp paprika (mild)

mix ingredients in a small pot. 
bring to low boil and simmer for 20 minutes. 
let sit in fridge after cooling for a couple of hours.

can substitute brown sugar for raw sugar but will burn much easier.
can spice it up with cayenne pepper and hot paprika.












td5.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






Here is the color you get...












td9.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 26, 2018)

I'll copy paste this.. not sure on the rules to linking to outside sites really...

*Recipe: Root Beer Glazed Drumsticks *
_©From the Kitchen of Deep South Dish_
_ Inactive time: _2 hours 30 min |_Cook time:_ 25 min | _Yield:_ About 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients

_*For the Brine:*_

4.5 pound package of chicken drumsticks
Just under a gallon of water
6 tablespoons kosher salt
6 tablespoons granulated sugar
_*For the Rub:*_

1/4 cup of paprika
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon of kosher salt
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of Cajun seasoning (like Slap Ya Mama), or to taste, _optional_
_*For the Root Beer Glaze*_:

1/2 bottle of Barq's, or your favorite root beer (roughly a cup)
1/2 cup of light brown sugar, _packed _
1/2 cup of ketchup
1 tablespoon of BBQ sauce
2 tablespoons of pepper jelly or other jam/jelly
1 teaspoon of spicy mustard
Instructions

For the brine, whisk together the salt and sugar with the water until dissolved. Place chicken into a zipper bag and pour the brine over, seal, set in a container and refrigerate for two hours. Drain, rinse well, and pat dry.

Mix together the rub ingredients and rub all over the chicken. Loosely cover and let sit in refrigerator until needed, or at least 30 minutes.

For the glaze, combine all ingredients in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer until reduced and thickened. Hold over very low heat until needed.

I've used that glaze on chicken and pork. Dabbed the glaze on burgers too. But you -have- to use Barq's root beer. It's crap with out Barqs!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 26, 2018)

Besides Jeff's book, I can also recommend Steven Raichlen's, BBQ Sauces Rubs and Marinades.
I have it and Aaron Franklin's book too.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 26, 2018)

See my signature below...


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 30, 2018)

schlotz said:


> See my signature below...



I made that bourbon orange sauce this weekend and it was really, really good!  Thanks!


----------



## schlotz (Jul 30, 2018)

Glad you like it.  I'm still working to get a bit more orange intensity.


----------

